# Brick Fireplace Painting



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes, prime it with an acrylic block filler, like http://www.benjaminmoore.com/wrapper_pg3.asp?L=prod&K=intprods&groupid=18&productid=79#article


----------



## MasterStrokes (Sep 18, 2005)

boiga said:


> Thanks, should I power wash first or is getting the surface dirt off with a broom/brush ok?


It wouldn’t hurt to use a product called “Soilax” on it with a stiff plastic type brush to get off any smoke residue. If its smoke stained bad? Consider a darker color for a finish paint to hide some of the residue if you plan on burning in it. I’m getting the hint this might be an outdoor fireplace. If that’s the case a good power washing wouldn’t hurt.


----------



## hockeyguy (Apr 9, 2008)

*Using Brick-ANew to Paint Your Fireplace*

I have used Brick-ANew to paint the fireplace in two houses now. They send you a little kit and a video that makes it super easy to do. I started off reading their fireplace decorating tips and then bought one of their fireplace painting kits. Let me know if that helps out.


----------



## wantubeprg (May 2, 2008)

*Brick-a-new*

Hey, Hockeyguy...do you happen to have any before and after photos... I have a fireplace I want to paint and not sure whether to use oil based watered down or try the brick-a-new. 

Krista


----------



## hockeyguy (Apr 9, 2008)

*Fireplace Painting*

Krista,

I actually didn't take any photos when we did ours, but if you go to their fireplace photos section my neighbor's fireplace is the one on the very top right. I would say that a lot of the pictures in that section are typical of mine and my neighbor's results. Hope that helps.


----------



## wantubeprg (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Hockeyguy.  Krista


----------



## MystiLatte (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a fireplace that was sadly painted - I am looking to refinish it as stripping down to the natural brick doesn't seem to be a feasible option. I read that I could clean it with TSP and a grout brush and then paint it. I also check out Brick A New and wonder if that would be the way to go. Any opinions?


----------



## eyes2020 (May 6, 2008)

*Bricks Anew*

I painted our old fireplace (with "Bricks Anew" kit sold on line) that had seriously ugly black mortor and old ugly bricks. It took me several months to get up the nerve to actually paint the fireplace as I had the same concerns many people do...once you start there's no turning back.
I finally did it and can't say enough about how happy I am with the result. I have recieved many compliments on it and it has completely transformed the room. The kit is very very easy to use and it goes pretty fast once you get started. The thing is that you control how much you want to put on...I started with the mortar and base coat over the brick. I left a very slight amount of the brick color showing so it didn't appear too solid. Step back every once in a while and see how you like it. After that you apply the other colors, again apply a smaller amount, step back and apply more if you like or change to the next color. There is a very slight difference in the colors they give you (atleast for the kit I chose) so you can't make a terrible mistake. I say...just do it! You WILL be glad you did.


----------



## MystiLatte (Apr 20, 2008)

*Refinishing a fireplace*

I have looked at the Brick A New site and wondered how well it did. Thanks for the encouragement - as you said once you start there is no going back. I think that is why I am so hestiant. DIY is so new to me....


----------



## wantubeprg (May 2, 2008)

*Eyes2020*

Thank you so much for the encouragement... do you happen to have before and after photos?

Krista


----------



## eyes2020 (May 6, 2008)

*Bricks Anew*

I will try to get some before and after photos posted here this weekend....now if I could just remember what I did with them......hmmmm...


----------



## MystiLatte (Apr 20, 2008)

*It would be great to see*

before and after pictures. Still researching the product and designing the mantel.

MystiLatte:thumbup:


----------



## eyes2020 (May 6, 2008)

*Fireplace photos*

ok...so (I think) I put three pictures in my album: One of the old look (which you really can't appreciate the black mortar and the true ugliness of the fireplace, but it was the only photo I could get locate) and then two of the new look. The room looks sooo much brighter than it did before. Here goes....hoped this worked!


----------



## wantubeprg (May 2, 2008)

Eyes2020...what a beautiful job you did... JOB WELL DONE!!! It is a wonderful transformation... I so want to do it now... Thank you for providing me before and after photos, much appreciated. 

It looks like your fireplace is a real one (wood burning), is it? Just wondering if it is and if you have ever had a problem burning the wood and the paint being affected... I have heard you have to be careful what kind of paint to use (oil watered down, etc) otherwise it will bubble?

Krista

p.s. Thanks again for all your info.


----------



## eyes2020 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment. Trust me IT IS EASY! My only advice is to go slow with the base coat and be sure how much you want to cover (some people want a more solid look, I wanted to leave a faint amount of the brick (not mortar!) showing and then use the additional colors they give you to blend even more. We have used our fireplace many times since without any problems. Still looks good as new.
One thing I did NOT do was apply the final matte finish that they give you. I only omitted this step because I thought as I lived with the fireplace I might want to make some changes to the color, and I thought the matte coat might complicate that. You could check with them (they are very nice on the phone) what, if any difference this might make, but they said there is no problem using your fireplace after painting with their paint when I asked.
My finally advice is that what finally made me go for it was the fact that I really hated my fireplace and how drab the room looked (we had just bought the house about a year before). Idecided that I had nothing to lose...it couldn't look any worse than what I had. Maybe that helps you? Good Luck!


----------



## wantubeprg (May 2, 2008)

*Thank you Thank you Thank you*

Eyes2020, thank you loads... we are in the process of moving right now, just like you, new house and the fireplace is just awful... well awful in the sense that it's dated, it's red brick and it would look awesome like yours... I am going to do it... Just now have to wait until we are officially in the house and get organized and then tackle the task..Thanks for all your advice...truly appreciate it.









Here is a picture of it prior to us moving in...but gives you a sense of it, I think it would absolutely look beautiful... We are painting the room as well, everything in the whole house needs painting and the paint color is stonehouse, cream - tan sandy color.


----------



## eyes2020 (May 6, 2008)

Wantubeprg,
Glad to help and wish you luck in your new home! I would be interested to see the final result and your thoughts about how it went when you finish doing it (dont rush it! Whenever you get to it.) You will get more than enough paint to do the job you showed me. I remember now that I also got an old brick and played a little before I actually took a paint brush to my fireplace. It helped me feel a little better about going forward (so you can see it for yourself before you take the plunge on the real thing!) Doing this will also help you get a better sense of the colors they give you. In fact I recommend you do that since there is such a subtle difference in the colors they give you that it will help you decide how much of each color you want. It is not until you put them all together that you get a real sense of the differences between them. Also, I just want to be sure that you don't confuse the glaze and the matte finish I discussed in my previous E-mail. I definitely used the glaze (has a brown tint) and it I think it was the thing that really pulled it all together in the end. It was the matte finish I held off on. You may want to go ahead and use it but I wanted to be sure you understood what I was talking about. 
....I swear I don't work for these people, but you would think I did, eh? I was just so happy this turned out so well and I just like helping people realize they can do alot of things themselves, save money and be really happy with the results. Again. Lots of luck...with everything!


----------



## wantubeprg (May 2, 2008)

*Thanks eyes2020, you must be Canadian eh?*

You must be Canadian, or you know I am...LOL....thanks for all your info...and I will definately be painting it, just when... as there are so many other things that need to be done... like painting our kitchen cabinets as it's not in the budget to get them redone at the moment... so those first then the fireplace...but can't wait...I will definatley post pictures and let you know when I have it done...knowing me, the virgo, I will have it done before summer's end... 

Thanks again... I will make sure to use the glaze and decide on the matte when finished like yourself..and I will try and find a brick to practice on first... I can see why it would help a lot - not so intimidating if I use a practice brick first. 

Thanks again, Krista, the Ontarian....


----------



## eric890 (May 25, 2008)

*Brick-ANew Fireplace Mantle*

Hey everybody,

Has anyone tried one of Brick-ANew's wood fireplace mantles? I read some positive responses about their paint kit so I was wondering if anybody had bought anything else from their site. I am remodeling my house and thinking about putting up a new mantle, so any feedback would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## counterform (Nov 16, 2008)

Eyes2020 - which Brick-Anew color did you use - Misty Harbor? Not sure I trust my monitor to display colors correctly


----------



## eyes2020 (May 6, 2008)

*What color I used*

I actually used Twilight Taupe.


----------



## counterform (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, Eyes. The fireplace looks great. Ordered.


----------



## counterform (Nov 16, 2008)

eyes2020, another question for you: what color are your walls (brand/hue)? Love the look. Can you tell I want your room?


----------



## eyes2020 (May 6, 2008)

*Paint colors*

Well, I will tell you the room was painted three times before I finally found the color I liked. So, in an effort to save you from the same fate the color on the walls is Benjamin Moore HC 47: Brookline Beige. The bookcases are dove white. I love this room. It is right off our kitchen (Benjamin Moore HC-45 Shaker Beige currnently, but it too may be painted shortly, again.) and has cathedral ceilings (Benjamin Moore, Bone white). Also painted the (ugly black) beams Benjamin Moore, HC 46:Jackson Tan). Whew! Lot's of paint in that one room, eh? Good luck!


----------



## counterform (Nov 16, 2008)

eyes, I appreciate your help here. The room looks great - time well spent


----------



## eyes2020 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks! Send me a post so I know when you have completed yours. I am really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## idmathis (Dec 14, 2008)

*fireplace*

Wow eyes, I wish I had checked out all the possibilities for fireplaces before I started on ours. We bought a 100 yr. old farm house that had a fireplace put in in the 70's. Dark ugly paneling above it and white brick with black grout! ick! So I went to the local hardware store and found a product called Multispec Stone Accents. Probably along the same lines as Brick-Anew. But, the primer grout color is only gray! There are other colors to put on the top but the gray really shows through so much that the Balmoral Red top coat looks purple. So after three other colors and now I am trying to mix colors to paint the grout in the cracks a creamy color I hate this product. Your fireplace looks great and I can only hope mine will someday too.


----------

